

Footprint webapps - beeker

I'm looking for (carbon) footprint webapps. Anybody seen some inspiring my-carbon-footprint calculating webapps?
======
systemtrigger
The YC startup CO2Stats charges a fee to analyze the energy footprint of your
site and purchase an equivalent amount of wind/solar energy, offsetting your
usage. You can then advertise your carbon neutrality with a "green certified
site" logo like the one on the bottom of this page.

~~~
beeker
It is a beginning for sure. I was/am actually looking for applications with
which consumers can calculate their personal footprint. A consumer enters his
stuff + habits: palm pre, macbook, etc. other data is gathered through
scrapping or from other providers (e.g. dopplr). There is a calculation...and
voila a user see's his total footprint visually. Based on this information
plus additional information a consumer can -- if he desires to -- change his
products/habits.

